# How to kill mice.....



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

We live on a farm now, and as it has gotten colder, the mice have really moved into the house. They're bold, fat little f-ers, too. Well. I set the conventional traps, and I have only caught one mouse that way. Otherwise, they lick the traps clean, and go on their merry way. I tried the glue traps, and caught two, but then you have to kill them... And ick. I caught one in the bathtub (bf killed it with a plunger... Ew!), and that has been it. They are still coming in!! I would like to use poison, up high away from Indie and the 4 kids, but I worry about the mice becoming toxic to Indie. She's never shown an interest in eating a dead mouse, but you never know, I guess. Suggestions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you have a cat? That would be my first suggestion! 

I would be worried about the poison because it would be awful if a indie caught and ate one  

The regular traps worked for us when I used to live in Colorado and had mice. Sorry not much help!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Indie doesn't go after them?

Whatever you do DO NOT USE POISON!

A neighbor killed my family dog growing up with rat poison bc she barked NON STOP.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

A 5 gallon bucket, water, dowl rod, soda can peanut butter....


Rig the dowl rod through the soda can (make sure the can spins super easy) put a lil peanut butter on the can. Lay the dowl rod across the opening of the bucket full of water....


Mouse crawls up tries to get some peanut butter, can spins, mouse falls and dies.... a friend saw this technique and swears it works.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

JTP is right, we used to do that all the time, 5gal bucket trap is a must and works much better imo. 

We also use this without the water to trap escapees in the rat breeding shed


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Pookie... you're an effin boss! Lol sorry had to throw that out there

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I know  LOL jk jk 

But seriously screw those mouse traps and poison, the bucket thing works way too good and no risk to your pets, and if you want to trap them live you can as well.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

pookie! said:


>


This is awesome!!!!!! Ha ha I just want to catch random rats now lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats way better than my solution JTP and Pookie so cool! In college the only thing that worked was trap with a bud in peanut butter, it slowed them down hahaha


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I'd actually read about that sort of trap forever ago in a novel, but couldn't remember all the parts, or what novel. Would a section of PVC work as well as a can? But yeah, that's our next step, because gosh forbid something happened with poison.

As far as Indie's hunting prowess, she has lunged at the couple she saw, but the one time, forever ago, she actually got ahold of a mouse, she pawed it to death, and left the body uneaten.

And NO to cats indoors anymore!! I had enuff living with my ex. My landlord has a few barn cats, but I don't think they're helping!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

As far as I remember being told mouse poison when ate by mice will not effect a dog if dog tries to eat the mice.

But that bucket trick us awesome. We had 2 mice drown themselves in a pan I was soaking. And my husband has drowned one. Then he caught 2 in the dog food bag. I also used the traps that look like hockey pucks and they run in and trap them inside. I caught 2 that way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I smacked one with a sneaker about 2 or 3 years ago and aint seen none since.... The brutality must of scared em all off lol


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

We've had some too. I just let Garp go at em. He's done a pretty good job of killing off their whole family.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I smacked one with a sneaker


Knowing you JTP, that was a mouse trap that cost about $500. LOL!

Joe


----------

